# Project #6 - hoolagal's stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This will be another pink stand for hoolagal. It is 22"Lx14"Wx24"H. It is designed so the tank, a 21.5g rimless, will be at the height of her couch.

I picked up the wood for it this weekend and will be getting started on it as soon as I finish the canopy for Gary. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

i love it of course :O) and i bet i am the only human being who will have coordinating pink fish tank stands :O)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

yep, I am thinking you are the only one. Would your hermit crab tanks go on a pink one as well?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Daniel, of course the hermit crab stand will be pink :O) keep that can or give it back to me so it can be the same colour :O)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, sounds good. Let's get this one done and we'll discuss that one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, another? Your place is going to be full of Daniel's furniture soon. Aren't you running outta space for tanks yet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

i live in a spacious 400 square feet, i am almost at capacity :O)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

the stand is now finished and has gotten it's first coat of primer. Looking really good. One more coat of primer, then the pink will be going on. It will be ready for Friday.

First pic is all the pieces after I finished routing the dadoes.










And here's the assembled stand before primer. I also hadn't rounded the top and bottom corners yet.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nicely done, so far!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, how did I miss this one?
That's so amazingly crafted! I wish I had your skills!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Jackson. I enjoy building these stands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

it is going to look better pink :O) looking forward to getting it :O)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The pink will definitely add something


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank for the video Cheryl. It looks good there.

Here are couple of pictures of the finished pink stand:


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

awesome! great work!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!! Well done


lol "hey, that's not my dog!"


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

manim3 said:


> awesome! great work!


Thank you.



monkE said:


> LOOKS GREAT!!!!! Well done
> 
> lol "hey, that's not my dog!"


Thank you. I also thought that was hilarious. There were 2 pugs running around while I was there.


----------

